# "Pig" sitting....I loved it ! I want one still....UPDATE



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 26, 2009)

I babysat my girlfriends little PBP a couple weeks ago  " cuddles " and I just loved it...he's so smart...i was kind of worried i would stress him out having such a big change in his routine but everything turned out good ...He slept in a dog crate with his pillows and blankie at night and during the day he either wandered around with me in the yard and when i couldnt supervise him I put him in our fenced in Vegetable garden..okay "weed" garden.......When the garden was in full sun I put him in his cage for a nap . He comes when he's called ...runs....and he grunts all the time......rolls over for a belly scratch..Knows he's not alowwed in the pasture area...to small right now..My friend has horses also..he was on a strick diet of PBP food and fruits and veggies...she said if I fed him anymore she'd kill  me ..ha ha ha !!.....Hubby was kinda warming up to him...kind of...
I am waiting to hear back from the woman that I bought my horse from because she also breeds PBP's ...I WANT one now but realistically I should wait until next spring ...so I can get the veggie garden converted into a pig area a proper one and then the pib would have time to adjust before the winter set in...Heres some photo's


----------



## haviris (Jul 26, 2009)

He's so cute! You should definately get one, I love mine!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay hubby has granted me the wish of having a PBP for a christmas present ....I am now on holidays and will return home soon and that is when i am going to start looking !   
So i need all the information you can give me on picking out  a pig how to train it ....house breaking it....feeding it ....I have some idea but love to learn more 
I plan on keeping it in the house during the winter ....so far....during the summer I have an old large veggie garden that i cannot grow veggies in for some reason....just weeds...so i will make a house for it.  well hubby will 
We are home 24 7 
What sex is better to have ...male or female
house breaking tips 
feeding tips
training tip anythjing else
I AM SO EXCITED
MERCI


----------

